# Best Wood Stove for Large Barn (3000 sq ft)



## jhambley (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you please give your recommendations for a wood stove that could heat an open 3,000 square foot barn?
First floor is 32 x 60 = 1,920 sq feet. with the balance of the 3,000 sq feet in the loft. The stove will be located in the center of the building.
The barn is well insulated and located in central Kansas.

It will look something like this when completed.







Thank you for your time.

JH


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 2009)

Get a huge stove with an 8" chimney like Blaze King, Hearthstone Equinox, Country Flame BBF or Buck 91.


----------



## Dix (Oct 7, 2009)

Are there animlas going in the barn?

Just asking, not trying to stir.


----------



## jhambley (Oct 7, 2009)

No animals in this barn. This will be our new home we are building on our farm.

JH


----------



## KeithO (Oct 7, 2009)

I second Todd's recomendations as far as "regular" stoves go.

Alternatively, consider radiant hydronic heat (requires much less install space than forced air ducting and provides much more even heat floor to ceiling and has excellent zone control allowing heat where needed and frost protection elsewhere).  A good indoor gassifier boiler would be the best way to go.  This takes care of water heating during the winter season also, and in summer you can run a tankless water heater powered by NG or propane (also a perfect "backup" system if you need to go away during winter).  Then throw in an open fireplace for some ambiance...

I think achieving even temperatures with a regular woodstove will be tough, particularly on the large main floor.   The upstairs area may tend to be overheated.



			
				Todd said:
			
		

> Get a huge stove with an 8" chimney like Blaze King, Hearthstone Equinox, Country Flame BBF or Buck 91.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 7, 2009)

Need some more info here. How well insulated. How will the floor plan be divided up, ie: are you using stalls for bedrooms? :coolsmirk: 

A lot of us talk about heating a barn, you are talking about living in one. We need some floor plan info.


----------



## jhambley (Oct 7, 2009)

Building is 32' x 60'

R19 walls, R38 ceilings on insulated slab.

24' x 32' open area in center of the barn...opened to ceiling height of 23' at peak. Stove will sit in this center section.  A loft on west end that is 16' x 32'. Another loft on east end of building that is 20' x 32'. Plan to use plenty of ceiling fans to circulate the heat back from the ceilings/lofts.

JH


----------



## Dix (Oct 7, 2009)

jhambley said:
			
		

> No animals in this barn. This will be our new home we are building on our farm.
> 
> JH



Oh, how cool, allrighty ! Talk about "free rein"  :lol:


----------



## greythorn3 (Oct 7, 2009)

"what were you born in a barn?" might be yelled at your offspring if they leave the door open


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't think it is right for the application but the consensus opinion is going to be a Hearthstone Equinox playing a semi masonry heater role in that place. 

Personally I would put the biggest Buck steel stove in there. Radiant heat is going to be the best player in that joint. Slow and low ain't gonna keep that place warm when as dad used to say "There is nothing between us and the North Pole tonight but a barbed wire fence. And it blew down."

And Kansas was between us in North Texas and the North Pole on those nights.


----------



## Rockey (Oct 7, 2009)

Man, when I stumble home some cold January Saturday night this year and the wife kicks me out into the cold, I want to have a pad like that to crash in.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 7, 2009)

Rockey said:
			
		

> Man, when I stumble home some cold January Saturday night this year and the wife kicks me out into the cold, I want to have a pad like that to crash in.



Hell Rocky you can't heat your house with a big ass cat insert and a 30-NC. What the hell ya gonna heat another barn with.  :lol:


----------



## Rockey (Oct 7, 2009)

I hope to heat it with some of your hot air Brother. I'll have a cold one ready for you.


----------



## Ratherbfishin (Oct 7, 2009)

The Quadrafire 5700 step top I just had installed is rated to heat up to 3500 SQFT. Has a blower also and was $1899 base price. Mine was more because I went fancy with nickel legs and door trim. Also It has a 3.4 cubic foot fire box which when packed full is supposed to yield a 12 plus hr burn time (we'll see) it qualifies for the tax credit as it is supposed to be 76% efficient. It has an 11'' fire view window and adds a nice rustic look to our home.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 7, 2009)

I think I  have a great recommendation.  Get a Hitzer 983.  It will easily heat 3000 square feet and will burn either wood or coal and will work as an insert or free standing.  It lists for only $1900 and is made by the Amish.  I like that it has an ash pan that you can shake down to, I wish my Jotul insert would do that.  If you want to burn Anthracite coal it will do that just fine, or any coal.  Nice for burning all night without any worry.  I wish I could have got one but my wife killed the idea.  Check it out, I think you will be impressed.  The only down side I saw was that it is not eligible for the 30 percent tax rebate but it is already cheap enough.  It does not qualify because you know how Obama hates coal.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 7, 2009)

Rockey said:
			
		

> I hope to heat it with some of your hot air Brother. I'll have a cold one ready for you.



And your suggestion to heat his barn is??


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 7, 2009)

jhambley said:
			
		

> Can you please give your recommendations for a wood stove that could heat an open 3,000 square foot barn?
> First floor is 32 x 60 = 1,920 sq feet. with the balance of the 3,000 sq feet in the loft. The stove will be located in the center of the building.
> The barn is well insulated and located in central Kansas.
> 
> ...



BB I seem to remember jhambley wanted a recommendation for a wood stove for a 3000 sq ft barn, this is stove that would do it.  That is my recommendation even though I got a Jotul for the looks and heat but only 2000 sq feet.  I think a Centrally located Hitzer would do the job.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 2009)

My wife has always liked the idea of converting a barn to a home. Please give us some pictures to drool over.


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 7, 2009)

If the stove was near the middle of the structure I think any of the newer 3cu ft fire box stoves would be adequate.


----------



## jhambley (Oct 7, 2009)

Take a look at this barn I found online. It was my wife's favorite. Now she wants a clock tower, weathervane,  and electronic bells


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 7, 2009)

If heating with a wood stove, this is 4+ cu ft fire box territory.  I'd go with the HS EQ or the BKK, the buck 91 would be a consideration as well.

Either way, you're going to want some ceiling fans in those loft areas!


----------



## learnin to burn (Oct 7, 2009)

jhambley said:
			
		

> Building is 32' x 60'
> 
> R19 walls, R38 ceilings on insulated slab.
> 
> ...



Based on the numbers above you are looking to heat nearly 3900 sq. ft. You might be pushing it with a large single stove. If you have the budget for it I would suggest you look into an EPA Outdoor Wood Boiler / Furnace.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 7, 2009)

Money aside, that sounds like the dream location for a Hearthstone Equinox.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 7, 2009)

jhambley said:
			
		

> Can you please give your recommendations for a wood stove that could heat an open 3,000 square foot barn?
> First floor is 32 x 60 = 1,920 sq feet. with the balance of the 3,000 sq feet in the loft. The stove will be located in the center of the building.
> The barn is well insulated and located in central Kansas.
> 
> ...




As someone who has 2 stoves...and might have a third by next winter...may I suggest using more than one stove?

...and some ceiling fans for any part of the house with a high ceiling.


----------



## Jags (Oct 7, 2009)

If this were Jags homestead, I would be gettin' me one of them fancyfied gasifier with about 1500 gal of water storage for the main heat.  Then you could pick what ever wood stove you want to stare at on the inside.  

With as much airspace that you are going to have, you are gonna get stratification unless you run a B52 hung from the ceiling with a nose down angle of attack.

Zone heat with the gasifier.  Run the wood stove for pretty.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 7, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> If this were Jags homestead, I would be gettin' me one of them fancyfied gasifier with about 1500 gal of water storage for the main heat.  Then you could pick what ever wood stove you want to stare at on the inside.
> 
> With as much airspace that you are going to have, you are gonna get stratification unless you run a B52 hung from the ceiling with a nose down angle of attack.
> 
> Zone heat with the gasifier.  Run the wood stove for pretty.



+1 . . . this is a very large place and other than running a couple of woodstoves I question whether even a single Big Boy Woodstove would heat the place adequately.


----------



## crazy_dan (Oct 7, 2009)

I would recommend 2 Englander 30s 1 at each end and a hell of a pile of wood.
each is rated for 2200 sq ft so a 3000 sq ft barn should be no problem.
but you do have to paint one of then honey-glo-brown and leave the other black so that question would finely be answered.
this option would probably be the most cost effective IMHO


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 7, 2009)

If we are going with two stoves for more firepower and consistent heating, I'll vote two BK's (Princesses or Kings) or WS Fireview if we have to use soapstone stoves sold today.  Feeding two stoves can become a fair amount of work and quite eat a lot of wood.  Going with cat stoves would minimize the reloading to once or twice a day with the BKs, or two or three times per day with the FV.  The BKs also have the automatic thermostat so you wouldn't have to fuss with the air.  Non-cat stoves will require more reloading and eat significantly more wood, plus they won't burn as low.


----------



## crazy_dan (Oct 8, 2009)

maybe be but it wouldn't answer if the brown paint adds 200 degrees and 2 hours of burn time. Will it?  :question:  :roll:


----------



## jhambley (Oct 8, 2009)

Maybe I should add a wood cook stove in the kitchen and move the other wood stove off center and more to the other end of the building?

Maybe something like the Flame View:







Here's a short video clip that shows the side loading cook stove: http://stovesandmoreonline.com/VideoPreview.html

My wife and I visited a wood stove dealer today and saw both the Hearthstone Equinox and the Buck 91. She really likes the Equinox. I still have to take her to see a Blaze King. 

My thanks to all who have posted their advice to this thread.

JH


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 9, 2009)

The Caddy furnace is rated at 140,000 btus. Its EPA Certified, and has a 3.5 cubic foot firebox, and a 4 speed direct drive blower. Its something that would look nice in the center of the barn, and you would view the fire also. The blower is a large one, that will push 1400 cfms of air. It would push heat quicker, but also requires ductwork. All the bells and whistles of a stove, with the feel of a furnace.


----------



## snowtime (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the cook stove and a main heating stove idea. We have both and it enables you to dial in the heat you need when you need it. I know you do not get real cold down there but its a good way to be independent. Power outages will not matter and food tastes better on a wood stove. Some cook stoves put out real heat and have big fireboxes for overnight burn. I like the Pioneer Maid but it might not be fancy enough for your new home. Good luck.


----------



## jhambley (Oct 9, 2009)

Snowtime: Can I ask how you have your outside/summer kitchen setup? Is it attached to your home? What type of stove do you use outside?

JH


----------



## greythorn3 (Oct 9, 2009)

put a blaze king KING ULTRA in each corner and youll never be cold again!


----------



## jhambley (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is a link to the average monthly temperatures here in Kansas City: http://tinyurl.com/yfwpdce

I'm trying to stay away from active system (blowers. pumps, etc). The simpler the better.


----------



## jhambley (Oct 9, 2009)

Forum just lost my recent post. Strange.


----------



## meathead (Oct 9, 2009)

First off...electronic bells? Go old school - big bell and a rope = much more fun. 

Second - whatever you decide, the person who suggested ceiling fans was on target if some of this is going to be cathedral ceiling / open floorplan. + obviously make sure any coupolas can be buttoned up tight. 

You better come back and post some picks of this thing as it is being built / when it is done. 

P.S. Sory if someone suggested it and I missed it, but is a masonry heater a possibility? What a perfect application if it is an open floorplan.


----------



## awoodman (Oct 9, 2009)

No mater what you use it ought to be good and toasty by the celing, and cool on the floor.


----------



## snowtime (Oct 10, 2009)

We are in the bush,off the grid and wood is our main fuel. The summer kitchen is a separate building as a cook stove can heat a house way to much in summer weather. We do most of our canning out there. The stove is a old McClain. It use to be in the house but it will not hold the heat for more than 4 hours as it has a small fire box. The Pioneer maid will burn all night as it is air tight and has a large firebox. Cook stoves are exempt from EPA in most jurisdictions. The pic you show of a cook stove looks interesting. Do a lot of research as many stoves are insulated to reduce the heating in the house. My Pioneer Maid needs lots of clearance so if you look at a new cookstove and it says it does not need much clearance that is a warning it might be insulated to much. Hope this helps.


----------



## jhambley (Oct 10, 2009)

I went to visit another local wood stove dealer today. He said the "gentle" heat of the soapstone stoves wouldn't be his choice and the Blaze King was of less than stellar quality. He recommended a "better quality" steel stove, the Regency 3100. In reading some of the review on the Regency, it appears they aren't that great a stove.  Should I trust this guy or is he just trying to sell me the Regency line because it's the line he carries? Not many Blaze King dealers in Kansas City area so I haven't been able to see one yet. 

Again, your advice is greatly appreciated.

JH


----------



## stovelark (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey, get as big a stove as possible.  A large steel stove such as Quadrafire 5700, LOPI Liberty, or Enviro 2100 is in order, big fireboxes, good size pieces of wood, and good value dollar/btu.

    stovelark


----------



## Wet1 (Oct 11, 2009)

jhambley said:
			
		

> I went to visit another local wood stove dealer today. He said the "gentle" heat of the soapstone stoves wouldn't be his choice and the Blaze King was of less than stellar quality. He recommended a "better quality" steel stove, the Regency 3100. In reading some of the review on the Regency, it appears they aren't that great a stove.  Should I trust this guy or is he just trying to sell me the Regency line because it's the line he carries? Not many Blaze King dealers in Kansas City area so I haven't been able to see one yet.
> 
> Again, your advice is greatly appreciated.
> 
> JH


Sounds to me like he's tring to sell what he deals...
Read all the reviews and comments from BK owners, a negative comment about these stoves is very rare!  They are well made and have been around for a long time.  The basic design of their stoves hasn't changed much at all and there are many of their old models still chugging along today.  They burn longer, cleaner, no air to fiddle with, and they can go through a cord of wood w/o having to dump the ashes, plus they put of some heat when they need to (read some of Wolfkiller's posts from last winter).

If I were going to heat your place with wood (assuming you don't want a boiler), two BKs would be at the top of my list, anything else would be a distant second.


----------



## Todd (Oct 11, 2009)

Sounds like the dealer is trying to sell you his Regency line. The large Blaze King is a full cubic foot bigger than the largest Regency in the fire box which means more heat output and much longer burns. I think the BK is a good fit along with a large ceiling fan to help distribute the heat.


----------



## MovingOffGrid (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm a little late to this party, but here's my 2 cents:

If it was my place, I would definitely think THERMAL MASS with a large stone or brick chimney to hold onto the heat from any of the strong burning BIG box wood stoves available.

This is how they do it in the north of Finland and Norway, even Scotland, as you get near the arctic circle - their whole house is built around a large heat storage thermal mass of rock or brick chimney.  Once heated by your large stove, you're set for the winter. 

Unfortunately over here in Natural gas heaven, where the powers that be are very keen on keeping everyone hooked into scrawny forced air furnaces and wood burning systems that demand skinny cold steel pipes with no thermal retention capacity,  unlike the sensible folks in Scandinavia, you may run into issues with your local bylaws in your chimney venting rules and regulations, that may make it more difficult to create a radiant, thermal mass storage chimney.

Nevertheless, if you want to really enhance the power of any big stove, and create an awesome core of radiance in your home, think central chimney for thermal mass storage - large good stove - and ceiling fans to keep the upstairs air blowing back down.

In a better world, we'd also be allowed to use wood to heat our hydronic floor systems. just like they can with their dozens of great looking free standing wood stoves/boilers in Europe.  But I digress - Just stepping out now to grind my axe ;-)


----------



## Tarbot (Nov 12, 2009)

Masonry stove right in the center.

Masonry Stove


----------



## MovingOffGrid (Nov 12, 2009)

Re Masonry Heater

Tarbot has the idea.  Nice work!  Didn't know there were any masonry builders like that left here in North America.

Centre of the home - the radiant meeting place where family and friends gather to share food, share warmth, entertain and celebrate.   Paradise lost ;-)


----------

